# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  HQ cafe - một không gian nhẹ nhõm, yên bình

## giangnam_8385

Soi mình trước mặt hồ yên ả, HQ Café là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng với những ai đang muốn trốn khỏi cái ồn ào, khói bụi, ngột ngạt của nơi thành thị náo nhiệt.

HQ cà phê không khoa trương, cầu kì, nhưng thu hút người ta ở chính phong cách rất đỗi nhẹ nhàng, thuần khiết. Tầng 1 được thiết kế trang nhã, lịch sự, gam màu nổi bật tạo cảm giác ấm áp nhưng không hề nóng bức, thích hợp cho những người thuộc lứa tuổi trung niên hay dân văn phòng.






Nhưng tầng 2 mới chính là điểm nhấn của quán. Không bao giờ có cảm giác tù túng, bí bách như ở những tiệm cà phê máy lạnh phổ biến với 4 bức tường vô tri vô giác, ở đây, bạn được thả mình trong không gian cà phê bệt thoáng đãng, phóng tầm mắt ra thật xa để tận hưởng vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên. Bạn có thể ngắm nhìn mặt hồ Ngọc Khánh dịu dàng bên rặng cây bằng lăng lặng lẽ rủ bóng, hay quan sát dòng người đang hối hả qua lại phía xa xa, hoặc đơn giản chỉ là tìm một chút khoảnh khắc nhẹ nhõm, yên bình trong ánh chiều tà le lói. Có lẽ chỉ vậy thôi cũng đủ khiến bạn quên đi bao mệt mỏi, lo toan của cuộc sống thường nhật.

Với những hôm hè oi ả, bạn có thể tìm đến đây, trốn khỏi cái nắng nóng khắc nghiệt, chọn cho mình một góc thoải mái, dễ chịu nhất, duỗi chân, tựa lưng vào tường, nhâm nhi ly cà phê đắng, và đọc một cuốn sách hay đến quên cả dòng chảy của thời gian.

Buổi tối có lẽ là lúc thú vị nhất. Mặt hồ bây giờ trở thành một bức tranh sống động, lung linh, với bao thứ sắc màu đan xen, phản chiếu. Sẽ thật tuyệt vời nếu bạn và người ấy vai kề vai, cùng nghe một điệu nhạc êm đềm, rồi thả hồn vào cảnh sắc lãng mạn, trữ tình đó.

Ngay cả với những ai muốn náo nhiệt một chút, nơi này cũng thật thoải mái, thân thiện, để nhóm các bạn cùng tụ tập hàn huyên hay nhỏ to tám chuyện vui vẻ, như vậy vẫn chẳng lo phá đi nét nhẹ nhàng vốn có của quán.

Quả thật, HQ Café đúng là nơi cho bạn nhiều sự lựa chọn.










Thực đơn tại đây phong phú, có nhiều loại nước ép trái cây và smoothies đa dạng như dưa hấu, nho, cam, cà rốt, táo, lê, thơm, bưởi… được chế biến phù hợp với sở thích và phong cách của nhiều khách hàng, với giá từ 20.000 đồng. Quán cũng phục vụ một số món ăn nhanh hấp dẫn như khoai tây chiên, nui xào bò, sandwich bơ, cơm chiên, mỳ xào, cơm trưa văn phòng.


_Địa chỉ: HQ Café 46 Phạm Huy Thông (đường ven hồ Ngọc Khánh), Ba Đình, Hà Nội_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán HQ Cafe*

(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

